# Camping & Caravanning Club - Motorhome friendly?



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

I have been a member of C&CC for over 20 years but I am getting the impression that they are becoming totally focused on the needs of caravans at the expense of motorhomes.
A few years ago they made it impossible to have a hard standing without electric which probably had no effect on the majority of caravanners. However, some of us motorhomers only stop for one night and don't need electricity. Consequently we must park on the grass or a less favourable position.
I now read the C&CC will be stopping their camping miles scheme which provides free nights as a loyalty bonus. We are told (page 17of October magazine) the replacement scheme will provide 4 nights for the price of 3, which is no comfort to one night stoppers.
This means a caravan or motorhome stopping on the same site for 4 nights will receive a free night whereas those of us who stay on 4 different C&CC sights will not enjoy a similar reward.
I will be writing to C&CC and I suggest that those of you who share my dissatisfaction do likewise.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I think generally they are less geared up for Mhs than the caravan club. I have also been a member for 20+ years but rarely use the sites other than Wolverly in the west mids. 
I considered leaving the CCC this year but thougth better of it as for the extra money its not worth the fuss. But i do think they are mainly geared up for tuggers. I stayed at a club in yorshire last year and things were such a pain. like the loos bins and elsans were across the other side of the site. 

Some of the newer site have been constructed to be MH freindly like grass over plastioc gridding to prevent sinking.

Its like a lot of camp sites in general though. they are run by people who dont always appreciate the life of a camper. the warden may be in a caravan too but he will have his own loo and water supply laid on, and the bins will be quite near him you can bet.
Phill


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

*C&CC Stopping camping miles*

I have yet to manage to use up my camping miles. Last year I accumulated enough camping miles to give me 8 free nights in low season. The camping miles had to be used up by end of the following June. You could only claim 1 night free per stay with a minimum of 2 nights. I found it impossible to use them up. If I had been able to take them as a block then great I could have had a free week but no, at 1 night per stay I just couldn't use them so I'm not that bothered that they have been scrapped. They were never 'free' anyway as you still had to pay for hook-up.
For me the 4 for 3 may be better but I see your point about the 1-night stopovers, we tend to stay for 3 nights before moving on. Perhaps we'll stay 4 nights now instead.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It just goes to show, that you can't please all the people all the time !!

As soon as a system is changed for whatever reason, the people that it worked for will complain, and the people that the original system didn't work for but the new system does work for them will rejoice..

such is life.

take a deep breath and move on I say.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> It just goes to show, that you can't please all the people all the time !!
> 
> As soon as a system is changed for whatever reason, the people that it worked for will complain, and the people that the original system didn't work for but the new system does work for them will rejoice..
> 
> ...


You are probably right, but I always believe in giving feedback to suppliers good or bad and when all is said and done the customer always decides where they will spend their money.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Orian,,

Totally agree, but the original post is register your dissatisfaction, about a free giveaway,,,mmmmm

The C&CC is run as a money making entity, and as such tries to encourage people to part with their hard earned cash, and in with that an enducement of free nights camping, this system has been in operation for a few years now, and the C&CC have probably analysed that it is not making them enough money, if it is too successful, then too many pitches are being used free, when they could be selling these pitches, to the recipient of the free night or another individual.
As i said before any scheme will be welcomed by some and shuned by others.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Orian,,
> 
> Totally agree, but the original post is register your dissatisfaction, about a free giveaway,,,mmmmm
> 
> ...


Hi stecco1958,
Perhaps the truth of the matter is in "a money making entity" whereas when I joined I believe it was a Club in the true sense of the word and yes it made a small profit to reinvest in facilities. I think some of the more recent changes (WiFi at exhorbitant prices) demonstrates a significant move in their priorities.
I don't regard the free nights ( I probably never enjoyed more than 3 a year) as a free giveaway, more a reward for those who regularly spend their money at their sites whether it be staying at one site for a week or visiting 7 different sites.
I have written my letter to C&CC and if I am the only person to complain they will not have lost too much revenue.
Compared to France where you can stay on Aires for a small payment or even free I think we as motorhome owners are ripped off in this country.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Orian,

I can't see that you've lost anything. If you only ever stay one night then you would not be able to use them anyway if what paulmold says is correct. I am a member but have never tried to collect camping miles because I don't stay on Club sites often enough.

As for grass pitches I prefer them to hardstanding most of the time.

JohnW


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> Orian,
> 
> I can't see that you've lost anything. If you only ever stay one night then you would not be able to use them anyway if what paulmold says is correct. I am a member but have never tried to collect camping miles because I don't stay on Club sites often enough.
> 
> ...


Hi Wizzo,
I usually stay one night except in winter when there are fewer sites open, it is then I have used my free nights. Sorry I did not make that clear.
I agree grass is usually fine but I have been towed off pitches when there has been substantial rain and that is why I have no problem with using hard stands in winter.
If you don't use C&CC sites very often then what is your preference?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry Orian, I see now.

As we currently both work in the week we do plenty of weekend rally sites with the club. It suits us down to the ground - no need to book, cheap, can stay till late Sunday, usually not far to travel and it often gets you to places where you may otherwise never be allowed to camp.

When we retire and go fulltime then maybe the 4 for 3 offer might suit us.

JohnW


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We're going to lose out, and I will complain, but I don't see it as a motorhome vs non-motorhome issue. We lose out because much like lots of people who are unfortunate enough to still have to work for a living, our UK jaunts are largely weekends away. This means that they're 2 or 3 nights away so even if we'd qualify for free night under the new scheme, it'd be no use to us because if we're staying 3 nights, the third is Sunday night and we're away at the crack of dawn on Monday to get back to work.

Don't think any of the above is uniquely a MH issue...we see lots of tuggers with similar profile.

Where it is possibly more of a MH issue is that we use the (current scheme) free nights up in low season, and inevitably in the depths of winter the tuggers are snuggled around their fireplace rather than out in the wilds.

I'm struggling to see how anyone doesn't use their free nights up, short of lack of forward planning. You collect and spend the points as you go along, so unless you accrued a load of points right at the back end of a year, or accrued all of the points from a single stay, they can always be spent as you go along.

The new scheme will lose them custom from me. I'm not walking away in a fit of pique, but when deciding where to go at a weekend, I might have thought "I know, Delamere to use up a free night" but now won't have that incentive.

As to C&CC being MH friendly, my experience is that they are, especially when compared with t'other lot. They let you book a hardstanding, have bookable pitches according to unit length, and certainly in anything but high season there tends to be more MHs than caravans on the sites of theirs that I use (typically Delamere, Ravenglass).


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Rosbotham,

It is good to read a different but supportive perspective.
The weekender is a good example where the new policy is less of an incentive.
I won't boycott C&CC but I will consider the price they charge without the camping miles incentive and possibly chose certificated sites or wild camping.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Isn't that what I have said,

Its less of an incentive, but you will still go (and pay) and if not someone else will go, but in both cases the pitch is being paid for, rather than being given away as a free be.

A month or 2 ago someone was complaining that they could not get on to a C&CC camp site if you left the booking too late, could it be that this has influenced the club to change their incentive scheme, unfortunately you may have lost out, but from a clubs point of view it is a good move.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Isn't that what I have said,
> 
> Its less of an incentive, but you will still go (and pay) and if not someone else will go, but in both cases the pitch is being paid for, rather than being given away as a free be.
> 
> A month or 2 ago someone was complaining that they could not get on to a C&CC camp site if you left the booking too late, could it be that this has influenced the club to change their incentive scheme, unfortunately you may have lost out, but from a clubs point of view it is a good move.


What you say might be true of the high season, but I have just returned from a 10 day trip around the West Country and most of the C&CC sites I visited were half full. If a number of us chose to use alternative sites then I cannot see C&CC revenues increasing. Time will tell.
I would also point out that when I have used my free nights in the winter the sites have been less than a third full and because I have received a free night I have paid for a further 2 or 3 nights. I am not convinced the C&CC have understood there own customer base, something that is essential if you want to make a profit.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bob,

They seem to be doing a good job at it, have you seen the accounts breakdown over the last few years.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> Bob,
> 
> They seem to be doing a good job at it, have you seen the accounts breakdown over the last few years.


Steve,
Well yes they were up to and including 2008 but the 2009 figures show a £324K loss against the previous years £336K profit assuming I am reading their accounts correctly. Perhaps that is why they are going for quick savings ignoring the longer term effect.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Orian's hit the nail on the head. The miles scheme incentivised you to use up earned miles in the off-season (indeed you'd be mad to use them at any other time). They weren't free nights per se, because you got the pitch free but still had to pay for extras...can't remember exactly what, but certainly the surcharge for super-pitch (ie hardstanding) over standard grass...so a more accurate description is "heavily discounted".

In my example above of "let's go to Delamere", in November/December the pitch will likely otherwise stand empty and they'll forgo the payment for extras on (free) night one and the full payment on the other two nights.

I'm _guessing_ that the change may have come about because I get the impression the site managers don't really like the scheme as it slows down the check in process when queues are likely to occur.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> Orian's hit the nail on the head. The miles scheme incentivised you to use up earned miles in the off-season (indeed you'd be mad to use them at any other time). They weren't free nights per se, because you got the pitch free but still had to pay for extras...can't remember exactly what, but certainly the surcharge for super-pitch (ie hardstanding) over standard grass...so a more accurate description is "heavily discounted".
> 
> In my example above of "let's go to Delamere", in November/December the pitch will likely otherwise stand empty and they'll forgo the payment for extras on (free) night one and the full payment on the other two nights.
> 
> I'm _guessing_ that the change may have come about because I get the impression the site managers don't really like the scheme as it slows down the check in process when queues are likely to occur.


Yes I think you may have a point there as I have heard more than one site manager moan about the scheme and when it changed last year some thought it was too complicated. So how will these site managers cope with charging for 3 nights if you stay for 4. I feel a migraine coming on :roll:


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

The C&CC club is no longer run for the benefit of members. It seems to be a corporate animal. The new site due at Milton Keynes is exciting, but the existing sites have been neglected for quite a few years now. Staff have no time to keep the standards up because the hours have been cut and the minimum wages are paid. The shareholders/members are no longer receiving a quality service from their club. Facilities are tired at many sites, and it is debateable as to whether it's worth belonging to this club. Especially as each and every member has to pay should the club go bust. The friendly club should be renamed the skinflint club.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*C&CC*

We use a certain SW London site quite a few times in a year because it is the nearest we can get to our 2 daughters homes. I take the car up when we go and there has never been any objection. Indeed recently we requested to leave the car in the car park whilst we went to a Kent model airshow and they were very obliging. We have hardstanding because we are 26ft and 4ton so although I have seen same size vans on the grass they are not double floored A class. Only gripe I had is with this 7 day notice of cancellation even with a health reason. "You have to write to the head office and I'm sure you will get your money back." Which we did but only after a phone call- they did apologize -backlog was reason for 3 week delay. So it would seem they are short on staff. The site above by the thames has caravans, m/hs and tents. so I see no preference towards Caravans, if you drive in and there is space I don't see it makes any difference what your mode of camping is. If you book same applies..
Oh' Steco, are you aware your avatar would be given out on the beeb as this item includes flash photography 8) :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

twoofakind said:


> Especially as each and every member has to pay should the club go bust.


Really? I thought it was the Camping and Caravanning Club *Ltd*. The very essence of a limited company is that liability is limited. According to the C&CC Article 9.1, the exposure to liability is limited to £1.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camping Clubs*

Of course both C&CC and CC are money making enterprises and if you require the usual high standard you must be prepared to pay for it.
If however you are prepared to compromise in certain areas then there are plenty of commercial sites cheaper or you can opt for a CL where hook up is more often the norm nowadays.

If you want to indulge in Club Activities then go to the club DA meets,rallies, or holliday sites. Always cheaper and very often on club sites.
The world is your Oyster and the choice is yours to make.

Just a word of caution tho! Motorhomes are now becoming numerous and it is just possible that this could cause us to become unpopular especially if we fail to to treat our countryside and fellow citizens with empathy.

I dont want to travel the country and find Vans parked in every beauty spot or layby.

Our French friends (Motorhomers) reckon that due mainly to the attitude of campers they are becoming unpopular in parts of France and I am led to believe this is also true in Spain.

Steve


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't found any anti yet, but we are only small fry. We very rarely stay more than one night, so turning up is the only recourse. I sometimes phone ahead to see if they have space. The Big Site Book is invaluable and I never could get any credits on the loyalty scheme so ditched it in our first year.

August BH we were on a Hash event at a non campsite on a racecourse with basic facilities spread over 650 people. We managed but when it finished we aimed for the C&CC at Loch Lomond knowing we would get perfect showers, toilets and laundry, which we did although the weather was foul, so instead of the intended two nights we fled to Northumberland.


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Steve,

You wrote "Our French friends (Motorhomers) reckon that due mainly to the attitude of campers they are becoming unpopular in parts of France and I am led to believe this is also true in Spain. "

I have stayed on at least 80 French aires during the past few years without a single adverse comment from locals. In fact they have always been friendly and polite towards us. We usually only stay one night, don't leave any mess and respect the fact we are guests in another country. I also have English friends living in France and they are not aware of any unpopular feelings towards motorhomes. I think the fact that they welcome motorhomes by providing Aires and obviously boosting local business shows they are more forward thinking than some other countries.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I visted my first C+CC a couple of weeks ago just to take a look before I joined.The site in question was the Delamere Forest site . 

For £25 per night what did I get :-

1)	A wet grass pitch 6 mts from the next pitch ( with caravan on it)
2)	No free EHU 
3)	No Free Wi-Fi
4)	Stuck front wheels
5)	Rip off prices in the site shop that closed at 1800 hrs


Guess what – I won’t be joining


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

That's because you went in peak season, on a pitch they really intend for tents (they term those with EHU and/or hardstanding, at Delamere both, "service pitches") and are not a member so were surcharged.

I go to that site off-peak and pay £18.50 for a hardstanding with EHU, rising to £21.50 peak. Until they did away with the free nights scheme, typically my first night was free for about a third of my visits. Much prefer the C&CC approach of charging extra to guarantee a hardstanding versus pot-luck with CC.

Incidentally if anyone visits that site, go down the road half a mile and there's a cracking little village shop.

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Motorhomes*

Yes, I have found the clubs are often anti Motorhome (or more the wardens).

To the point I find both clubs a real pain in the rear. Too regimented, you can't book more than 25 foot online (C&CC). When you do it is often showing booked but when you try on chance their are plenty of pitches as many have failed to turn up. The wardens always make a drama out of nothing, big song and dance bout the size of our motorhome, the way it is parked (or the direction they insist it should be pointing). Or just the fact we sometimes have a car too!. There is always something they have to have a gripe about. Also a very take it or leave it attitude as though they are doing you a favour.

So stuff em, the only reason I continue to stay with C&CC is for ferry booking discounts and that does not always repay my membership fees, so always keeping an eye on costs and considering non membership.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Rosbotham said:


> That's because you went in peak season, on a pitch they really intend for tents (they term those with EHU and/or hardstanding, at Delamere both, "service pitches") and are not a member so were surcharged.
> 
> Incidentally if anyone visits that site, go down the road half a mile and there's a cracking little village shop.
> 
> Paul


Totally agree - I suspect you went at Easter during peak time, we have been there as members and paid less than £20.00 per night for hard standing plus EHU - we prefer hard to grass as the Kontiki is not good if the grass is damp or slippery.

The site was clean, had excellent access, the showers were good and hot and the wardens helpful and friendly. We are members and think that site is a good example of C&CC sites, the only one we would say from our experience that is even better is at Devizes - that is superb in all respects.

We have also had poor results at commercial sites and CC sites as well as good results - often the response we find reflects the approach - if we go in positively the greeting is positive, or _vice versa_.....

As a non-member units are surcharged - that is the advantage of being a member - for us the other BIG advantage of the C&CC is that through them our MH can and would be recovered by the RAC - even though it is over their normal size. That is the equivalent of an extra insurance policy which, of course we hope we never need.

In the end each of us makes up our own decisions about whether to join or not - as you will have seen from the many posts there are a range of opinions available and no unified answer. Good luck in your decision making! 

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Motorhomes*



teemyob said:


> you can't book more than 25 foot online (C&CC).


You've lost me there Teeny. They do have 2 pitch categories for <25ft and >25ft, but you can definitely book pitches for longer vans. I know because I've booked a >25ft pitch before now as it was the only one available. I've only ever booked online.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*ccc*

hi everyone well i stayed at delemere forest at the weekend and was told on arrival at 3pm the only pitch i cud go on was grass no awning with electric she even said you cant even roll out your awning.well around me was mostly caravans 3 out of 5 around me had 2 cars caravan awning in total 4 units. £21 per nite min 2 nites.wont be going again warden was nice no problems there just doing a job but £42 for the wkend off sun at 12 sorry its a joke.i will only stay a member for 2 reasons in both clubs 1 cl or cs and the other ferry discounts which now is reducing anyway gripe over tude


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I collected the dam thing last year, Had enough for about 6 free nights, I was dead chuffed until I read you could only use 1 night per visit.
 
The new system sounds OK to me

Alan H


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Why does C&CC always tell you where you have to pitch whereas CC allows you to go and choose your pitch??


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Motorhomes*



teemyob said:


> The wardens always make a drama out of nothing, big song and dance bout the size of our motorhome, the way it is parked (or the direction they insist it should be pointing). Or just the fact we sometimes have a car too!.
> TM


We were at C&CC at Ashbourne last week and exactly the same attitude. As soon as we arrived we were greeted with "It's a big outfit, not certain where we should put you". We are 7.02metres with a Smart Toad and a Fiamma awning. When I explained that we were effectively smaller than every caravan that I could see from the reception, I was accused of getting shirty.
They put us on a pitch and watched our every move. In the evening, when everyone had returned to their caravans I noticed that some outfits were so large that the towcar had to be parked across the entrance to the pitch therefore taking up some of the width of the main access road.
And a sign on the tap by the "Motorhome Service Point" read "Please do not tip waste (grey) water down the manhole, use one of the two waste water drains behind the facility block". And no facility for black disposal for RVs.
Gerry


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: ccc*



tude said:


> i will only stay a member for 2 reasons in both clubs 1 cl or cs and the other ferry discounts which now is reducing anyway gripe over tude


Much the same for us, but in addition, we do rely upon the CC sites at Ayr and Gowerton for visiting both my family, and Rita's, who live close by.

We have often said that both clubs are tugger biased.

We have never been able to make use of the C&CC's bonus scheme, however, by using a CC credit card for purchases, we have managed to accrue free nights, to be used up when visiting family.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Actually the people I am sorry for is the REAL campers the people with tents! To be fair to the Caravan & Camping club they do try and balance needs. I am not trying to say that large motorhomes should not be accommodated but that needs need to be balanced.

Honestly if I was in a tent next to a massive motorhome I would not be impressed. Just the exhaust fumes as it came and went would be enough! Caravans by there nature stay in one place. So there does need to be some thought about where they are placed this makes sense!

If there was balance in this debate people would realise that the people really being squeezed our are the genuine camping people not motorhomers. Personally I think the area which would make sense is the development of more 'aire like' facilities like in France to allow motorhomers to roam more easily.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with Sue about tenters getting a raw deal.
We visited the Rhandirmyn site in Wales one bitter cold Easter in our 2 man (well 1 man , 1 woman!) tent. The tuggers in their mobile gin palaces were all huddled round the facility block. Us more adventurous spirits were banished to a distant corner of the site.

At least we could have a late night pee in the bushes!! :lol: 

There were no motorhomes on site and isn't that part of the present problem. Motorhomes are still a relative new factor in the camping scene and both the clubs are playing catch up.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's a balancing act for the clubs; they are both trying to some extent to cater for us (motorhomers), the CC seem to be more up to date with facilities (separate dump points etc), but are inflexible in terms of pitches available. I like the CCC's availabliity of "standard" pitches - no hook-ups - and will use these in the summer period, because for a couple of days we don't need a hook-up and don't see the point in paying £3 or £4 extra a night for something we don't need.

The CCC's policy of "allocating" a pitch is not set in stone - if you don't like what they suggest. say you don't, and ask for somewhere else. The CC's grab what you like system means that the best ones are bagged by the tuggers who turn up at opening time - have you seen them queuing up!! :roll: 
And generally I hate the CC's stone chip hard standings, but then again, better than a soggy grass pitch that is out of action for half the year! Saying that, Cherry Hinton had some hard standings that you had to drive over grass to get to :roll: :? Maybe they've changed that with the recent re-fit?

Right, any other moans about the clubs??


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Everything Mike said. With CC unless you can turn up early (and for those of us going away on a Friday that isn't an option), the tuggers have turned up one minute past mid-day (at the latest) and bagged the decent spots. 

Plus the CC system is particularly an issue at this time of year. In winter you can be sure that when they're taking bookings, it's on the assumption of only using hardstandings. In summer you can be sure they're using grass as well but chances of getting stuck are less. At this time of year when you make an online booking you can't be sure whether they say they're nearly full (based on only using the hardstandings) or nearly full (based on using everything). If the former, there's no problem you're not going to get stuck if it rains, if the latter, the tuggers will have nicked all the hardstandings, and you'll be stuck (literally) on grass.  I've seen sites in Scotland forcing use of grass over Easter (yes I did get stuck), sites in southern England using hardstanding over Easter, so there's no logic. Have been intending to write to the club about it, because if they're unwilling to offer the capability of reserving hardstanding, the online booking should at least tell you what style of pitches will be in use.

With the C&CC they at least give the ability to book hardstanding. You are allocated a pitch, but unless their full I've always been able to have a choice...been to Delamere 5 times and had a choice every time. Plus, if for example you put "line of sight access for satellite if possible" / "space for towcar if poss" in the notes box on clubrez, I find they always take note of it.

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Hi

I prefer to the pitches to be allocated as this avoids the classic problem I encountered with the Caravan Club. I had phoned the CC site direct to book and stated I would be a 29 feet motorhome. No worries. On arrival, the larger pitches were occupied by smaller units and guess what - mine would not fit anywhere. I know everyone would like a larger pitch, but at least the CCC seem to try to manage this, keeping larger pitches for larger units. Common sense to me.

In terms of value for money, I pay about £12 per night, hard stand with electric on CCC sites, and at present have paid £420 for 60 nights hard stand with hook up on a seasonal pitch. I wont be on it for the full 60 nights as I come and go, but even so it is tremendous value. I have another seasonal pitch booked later in the year in Yorkshire at just over £300 for 60 nights. Again, I might only use it for 45 - 50 nights, but a bargain none the less.

Anyway, I think I want a caravan.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Motorhomes*



Rosbotham said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > you can't book more than 25 foot online (C&CC).
> ...


Fair comment.

To clarify:

Every site I try and book for over 25' it always returns "sorry no pitches available".

Yet when you phone to book, you get allocated a pitch and find as I mentioned in a recent post, I could fit my 29' motorhome on every pitch on-site. More to the point, you could fit most RV's on the pitches too.

™


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just as an aside to Russell's point - at one of the shows last year I made the mistake of thinking they meant it when they asked for suggestions! :roll:

_(I had an ulterior motive, since it often annoys me when they tell me where to pitch, which way round, and sometimes want me to move a foot to the left!)_

So, I did me "Boy Scout" bit, and suggested they might use different coloured pitch markers. Say red for long units and green for little ones. "_That way_" says I, "_You could allow members to pitch where they like, so long as they go on whichever marker colour you tell them_."

"_Wouldn't work_." was the reply. "_It would be too much hassle for the wardens to check lengths and all that_!"

I then asked how they decide where to place units under the current system, and yes . . . . . . the almost unbelievable reply was, "_Well, they see how long they are and place them accordingly_."

At this point I lost the will to live and went looking for a stiff drink!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> That's because you went in peak season, on a pitch they really intend for tents (they term those with EHU and/or hardstanding, at Delamere both, "service pitches") and are not a member so were surcharged.


So what your saying is that I paid full MH whack for a tent pitch ..... say no more - rip off Britain is alive and well at least it is at C&CC !


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

No, I'm saying that you paid for a grass pitch, which are mainly used by tents rather than MHs, espcially at Delamere given the layout. MHs generally use service pitches (that have power and/or hard standing) which cost even more.

Rip off Britain...perhaps...but you were at peak season (which is why it was full) and paid a penalty rate for not being a member. Away from school holidays and having paid a membership fee, the rates are more reasonable.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> No, I'm saying that you paid for a grass pitch, which are mainly used by tents rather than MHs, espcially at Delamere given the layout. MHs generally use service pitches (that have power and/or hard standing) which cost even more.
> quote]
> 
> The way I see it I paid the maximum full high season rate ( check the website ) for something that was only fit for a tent - in my book the only word for that is 'Rip off' .
> ...


----------



## johnmeadows (May 17, 2008)

Whilst we are “having a moan” doesn’t it annoy you when touring and turning up at a club site its Full and has a high percentage of “non members” occupying the pitches for just a few quid more, so keeping members out.

If it’s a club then it’s a club for the use of its members, if you want to use the clubs sites and facilities then join it and welcome, if not then use the commercial sites and ease the growing pressure to always “book ahead” to ensure you can get in.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yes.

I wouldn't ban non-members, but I'd either not take bookings from them, or only accept bookings on day of arrival. Still, from what wp1234's saying there'll be one less non-member at C&CC's sites...


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Rosbotham said:


> Yes.
> Still, from what wp1234's saying there'll be one less non-member at C&CC's sites...


Spot on !

Knowing C&CC thriftiness I would guess that if their coffers aren't bloated up with non member's fees they will be coming back to YOU to make up the shortfall .
Be careful what you wish for !


----------

